# city vs town



## Caronium

Bonjour, bonsoir,

En aidant un monsieur à remplir un formulaire, mon ami a accidentellement mal traduit le mot "ville" par "town" au lieu de "city". Lorsqu'il a réalisé son erreur et s'est repris, le monsieur était déjà tout mélangé.

Je me suis alors souvenu que je n'ai jamais su quelle était la différence entre "city" et "town". J'emploie pratiquement toujours le premier et je ne me souviens pas du tout de la dernière fois où j'ai dit "town"... Je sais évidemment ce qu'est une ville, mais je n'arrive pas à concevoir l'idée de "town" qui est supposé être dans une ville... Et les dictionnaires ne sont pas très clairs sur le sujet! Y aurait-il des équivalents en français?

Merci!


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Bonjour

je traduirais "city" par "ville" et "town" par "village", mais vraiement la différence n'est pas si grande

au revoir


			
				Caronium said:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> En aidant un monsieur à remplir un formulaire, mon ami a accidentellement mal traduit le mot "ville" par "town" au lieu de "city". Lorsqu'il a réalisé son erreur et s'est repris, le monsieur était déjà tout mélangé.
> 
> Je me suis alors souvenu que je n'ai jamais su quelle était la différence entre "city" et "town". J'emploie pratiquement toujours le premier et je ne me souviens pas du tout de la dernière fois où j'ai dit "town"... Je sais évidemment ce qu'est une ville, mais je n'arrive pas à concevoir l'idée de "town" qui est supposé être dans une ville... Et les dictionnaires ne sont pas très clairs sur le sujet! Y aurait-il des équivalents en français?
> 
> Merci!


----------



## Cath.S.

If you saw the town I live in, you wouldn't dream of calling it a city!  

a place where people live and work, containing many houses, shops, places of work, places of entertainment, etc., and usually larger than a village but smaller than a city
Source:
http://www.freesearch.co.uk/dictionary/

But a town can be a part of a city ex Camden Town and Kentish Town in London. They're really what you'd call neighbourhoods, _des quartiers_, I suppose that originally they used to be independent, but then they became more and more populated and grew in size until a city was born.


----------



## mikewillmc

moi je crois que city c'est un peu plus politique... mais en fait ils sont presque la meme chose. pour un formulaire, avec "city" ca va aller meilleur.


----------



## mikewillmc

here's a good reference... though i think i should be able to post urls...

geographydotaboutdotcomslashlibraryslashfaqslashblqzcitytowndothtm


----------



## Caronium

egueule said:
			
		

> They're really what you'd call neighbourhoods, _des quartiers_,



Quartier! Voilà, tout est clair maintenant...


 ...Et pendant qu'on y est, je viens tout juste d'y penser: est-ce que "city hall" et "town hall" désignent la même chose?


----------



## Caronium

Thanks for the link, mikewillmc!


----------



## Cath.S.

Caronium said:
			
		

> Quartier! Voilà, tout est clair maintenant...
> 
> 
> ...Et pendant qu'on y est, je viens tout juste d'y penser: est-ce que "city hall" et "town hall" désignent la même chose?


Je pense que oui, attends une confirmation, cependant.


----------



## Nywoe

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> je traduirais "city" par "ville" et "town" par "village", mais vraiement la différence n'est pas si grande
> 
> au revoir


 
Mais pourquoi "village" (en anglais) ne serait pas l'équivalent de "village" (en français)??


----------



## Cath.S.

Nywoe said:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi "village" (en anglais) ne serait pas l'équivalent de "village" (en français)??


Mais si, Nywoe, _village_ = village  
_town _peut se traduire par "ville" ou par_ "_bourg", "bourgade" ou donc, par "quartier" lorsque c'est inclus dans une _city._


----------



## hiwelcome

I believe  City or town are the same in French: Ville    a town may be translated as  Commune...but never as Village..
Regards
Pierre


----------



## charlie2

Hi,
When I was really young (so I could not remember too clearly now) and was on vacation in Europe, somebody asked the tour guide the same question : city vs town. He said that to qualify as a city the place has to have a university and a church (not a chapel, that was his word). Does it mean anything to you?
My question : la ville et la cité, is there a difference?
Thank you.
Edit : I can't remember where I was, but it was definitely somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Caronium

charlie2 said:
			
		

> My question : la ville et la cité, is there a difference?



"cité" is not even part of my vocabulary... 
I remember WF giving me "cité" for "town".


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> My question : la ville et la cité, is there a difference?


 
Cité a de multiples sens, historiques pour la plupart.
Mais en voici une définition moderne :
_Mod. _[Souvent désigne *une ville importante*, _cité _étant alors simple synon. de _ville_ dans le lang. littér., poét.] Ensemble d'édifices. _Les cités industrielles, au lieu d'être concentriques, deviendront donc linéaires_ (LE CORBUSIER, _La Charte d'Athènes, _1957, p. 59)
Source:
TLF


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Cité a de multiples sens, historiques pour la plupart.


Do you mean that this term is not so used now ? I once raised the same question with our teacher and he told me to forget about la cité and use la ville.


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Do you mean that this term is not so used now ? I once raised the same question with our teacher and he told me to forget about la cité and use la ville.


 
I can see why he told you that. It's not that the term is not used now, it's rather that as I said earlier, it has lots of different meanings. 
See what you get googling for the word "cité"


----------



## fetchezlavache

you also have to know that 'les cités', in 'les jeunes des cités' for instance, is oftentimes very derogatory for places where there is a lot of delinquancy. 

ex la cité des quatre mille etc..


----------



## tchev

Nywoe said:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi "village" (en anglais) ne serait pas l'équivalent de "village" (en français)??


"village" (in english) can also be the center of a town (where the shops are), the town itself being an area of a city ("quartier").


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Mais si, Nywoe, _village_ = village
> _town _peut se traduire par "ville" ou par_ "_bourg", "bourgade" ou donc, par "quartier" lorsque c'est inclus dans une _city._


 
Ou agglomération (encore qu'une agglomération est peut-être plus petite qu'une ville).... Oh que ça devient compliqué ! Vive la campagne !


----------



## semiller

C'est un peu argotique, mais j'ai entendu dire la traduction d'un tout petit "town" par "un bled."  Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Jabote

semiller said:
			
		

> C'est un peu argotique, mais j'ai entendu dire la traduction d'un tout petit "town" par "un bled." Qu'en pensez-vous?


 
Bled n'est pas franchement argotique, mais plutôt très familier. Et surtout péjoratif, donc à ne pas employer à toutes les sauces ni dans toutes les circonstances. À choisir je lui préférerais "patelin", qui donne la notion de petitesse, mais est beaucoup moins péjoratif...


----------



## semiller

Oui, je connais ce que c'est "un patelin."  J'ignorais que "bled" était péjoratif.  Merci bien de l'éclaircissement.


----------



## Jabote

semiller said:
			
		

> Oui, je connais ce que c'est "un patelin." J'ignorais que "bled" était péjoratif. Merci bien de l'éclaircissement.


 
Note bien que patelin n'est pas vraiment flatteur non plus, mais en tout cas nettement moins péjoratif. Pour mieux t'expliquer (en tout cas essayer !) : un patelin paumé, c'est un bled !


----------



## Outsider

Nywoe said:
			
		

> yolanda_van huyck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je traduirais "city" par "ville" et "town" par "village", mais vraiement la différence n'est pas si grande
> 
> au revoir
> 
> 
> 
> Mais pourquoi "village" (en anglais) ne serait pas l'équivalent de "village" (en français)??
Click to expand...

Je crois que l'idée de yolanda était que _town_ est un endroit plus petit que _city_, en général, et _village_ est encore plus petit. 

Em français, les plus grandes urbanisations seraient des "villes", et après elles viendraient les "villages". Est-ce qu'il y a un nom pour un ensemble d'habitations encore plus petit que "village", en français?

En tout cas, je crois que toutes cettes divisions sont un peu floues...


----------



## jniec

Hi

Some differences between "city hall" and "town hall:" 

We use the phrase "I'll tell it to city hall" to mean "I want something changed, but I'm resigned that it will never change because the bureaucracy involved."

Town hall implies (to an American) immediate access to democratic process.

City hall is where the employees of the city work.  

Town hall is where the residents gather to vote and voice their opinion.  In small towns, the original "hall" reference was that it was a meeting hall.

Hope that helps


----------



## Jabote

Outsider said:
			
		

> Je crois que l'idée de yolanda était que _town_ est un endroit plus petit que _city_, en général, et _village_ est encore plus petit.
> 
> Em français, les plus grandes urbanisations seraient des "villes", et après elles viendraient les "villages". Est-ce qu'il y a un nom pour un ensemble d'habitations encore plus petit que "village", en français?
> 
> En tout cas, je crois que toutes cettes divisions sont un peu floues...


 
Oui: un hameau...

Un petit village est un patelin. Et un patelin perdu au fond de la campagne est un bled !


----------



## Jabote

jniec said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Some differences between "city hall" and "town hall:"
> 
> We use the phrase "I'll tell it to city hall" to mean "I want something changed, but I'm resigned that it will never change because the bureaucracy involved."
> 
> Town hall implies (to an American) immediate access to democratic process.
> 
> City hall is where the employees of the city work.
> 
> Town hall is where the residents gather to vote and voice their opinion. In small towns, the original "hall" reference was that it was a meeting hall.
> 
> Hope that helps


 
A "hall" lot ! Just kidding... ;o)))


----------



## Caronium

jniec said:
			
		

> City hall is where the employees of the city work.
> 
> Town hall is where the residents gather to vote and voice their opinion. In small towns, the original "hall" reference was that it was a meeting hall.
> 
> Hope that helps



Now I get it, thank you!


----------



## semiller

Caronium said:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> En aidant un monsieur à remplir un formulaire, mon ami a accidentellement mal traduit le mot "ville" par "town" au lieu de "city". *Lorsqu'il a réalisé son erreur et s'est repris, le monsieur était déjà tout mélangé.*
> 
> Can I get an English translation for this sentence please?  Thanks!


----------



## Sev

charlie2 said:
			
		

> He said that to qualify as a city the place has to have a university and a church (not a chapel, that was his word). Does it mean anything to you?


 
An english teacher (coming from Wales) told me :
city : where there is a cathedral church
town : no cathedral church

IMHO, both city and town are translated in French by "ville". But we have "grande ville" et "petite ville".


----------



## Sev

semiller said:
			
		

> Caronium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> En aidant un monsieur à remplir un formulaire, mon ami a accidentellement mal traduit le mot "ville" par "town" au lieu de "city". *Lorsqu'il a réalisé son erreur et s'est repris, le monsieur était déjà tout mélangé.*
> 
> Can I get an English translation for this sentence please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not good at all but you've got the meaning :
> When he realised his mistake and corrected himself (_I know that's wrong..._), the man was already confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jabote

Jabote said:
			
		

> Oui: un hameau...
> 
> Un petit village est un patelin. Et un patelin perdu au fond de la campagne est un bled !


 
Oh I forgot ! Between the village and the town, there is also la bourgade...


----------



## Gil

Au Québec:
 	Domaine(s) : 	
 - administration publique
 - géographie			français
				ville n. f.
terme recommandé par l’Office québécois de la langue française 		
Équivalent(s) 
English	city


Définition :
Agglomération plus ou moins importante, caractérisée par un habitat concentré, dont les activités sont axées sur l'industrie, le commerce, les services et l'administration.

Sous-entrée(s) : 	
	    terme(s) à éviter
       cité 
	Note(s) :
Il ne faut pas confondre « ville » au sens de « territoire » ou d'« entité administrative » avec « ville » au sens de « municipalité érigée à ce titre conformément aux dispositions de la Loi sur les cités et villes ou d'une charte particulière ».
Au Québec, pour les formulaires de l'Administration destinés au grand public, la suite de termes ville, village ou municipalité sert de libellé dans la partie Renseignements sur l'identité.

L'Office de la langue française a normalisé le terme ville pour désigner les agglomérations urbaines jusqu'ici dénommées par le terme cité par un avis paru à la Gazette officielle du Québec le 26 mai 1979.
Le terme cité désigne encore au Québec une municipalité érigée à ce titre conformément aux dispositions de la Loi sur les cités et villes, mais ce statut est en voie de disparition puisqu'il ne s'applique désormais plus qu'à deux municipalités.
L'utilisation du terme cité dans le sens de « ville » résulte du fait qu'on a, dans la version française du Cities and Towns Act, traduit cities par cités et towns par villes. On croyait ainsi rendre le sens exact de ces deux termes et indiquer, en français, les mêmes nuances que fait l'anglais entre city et town quant à l'importance de la ville et au nombre de ses habitants. Or, en français, on ne fait pas cette distinction; on dit simplement grande, moyenne et petite ville selon le cas.
Le terme ville relève de la terminologie géographique et a fait l'objet d'un avis de l'Office de la langue française paru à la Gazette officielle du Québec le 19 octobre 1985. Son emploi est recommandé officiellement pour l'Administration.
En anglais, on utilise aussi les termes big town et large town pour désigner une grande ville et little town et small town pour désigner une petite ville ou une ville rurale.

				[Office québécois de la langue française, 2003] 	

  1 / 1


----------



## Ze Zeum

Maybe I can try and contribute...
About ville : in France we are taught at school that it is called ville as soon as it counts more than 1000 inhabitants.
About bled : it means village in arabic. It is pejorative for french people, but french immigrants from Maghreb commonly say they go back to the bled when going back to visit their family.
About commune : may include several villages and villes, is a administrative geographic zone.
(please correct my english, I have the feeling it has been tremendously bad here...)


----------

